# Target size vs Distance



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

OK I keep reading a typical distance is 15 yards with a sub compact or 3 to 4 inch barrel. What size target are we talking about? I have 4-inch targets and do fine at 15 feet keeping inside the 4-inch round targets. But at 45 feet I fell lucky to just hit the paper with 4 of the 4-inch target. It is only 10 by 10. Heck the front site covers up one of the 4-inch targets at 45 feet.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah, the target size can be whatever you want. But I think you're asking what size should the piece of paper be? Most of the time when I'm just messing around, say showing somebody about guns or practicing trigger or drawing, I just use paper plates then draw a simple cross hair on them. Since it's hand gun ranges I think the reactive targets ($$) aren't needed.

I think your 45' is about the practical limit for your 3-4 in barrel, so I'd go with the paper plate answer. If you can't hit a paper plate at 45' then start at say 20', get your groups smaller *then* try pushing the target out a little bit as you get better and your skill improves. Walk before you run.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Investigate IPSC-style silhouette targets.
It's a piece of cardboard that measures approximately three feet high by two feet wide, plus a "head"-shape added to the top.
This gives you a reasonable self-defense target to practice on.
There are markings which are supposed to indicate "vital areas," but they are not really in the right places. The centered position is OK, but the areas are too long, top to bottom.

Hitting high on the center marked-out area is good practice for making fight-stopping hits.
When you become proficient, adding a small paper plate just below the bottom of the "head" is helpful.

Start at seven yards, or, better, maybe even at five yards.
When you can consistently present smoothly (not quickly) and make good hits, move back two or three yards, and start all over again.
By the time you're making good hits out at 20 yards, you'll be pretty good at defensive shooting.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I train often, every two weeks most of the time. By "train" I am referring to drills that a neighbor friend and I go through when we hit the range (large indoor facility). We can control the targets' distance and the presentation (face to edge and back). We use two sizes of paper plates, 7 inch and 9 inch, with and without index cards. The 7 plate has a center target area of around 4 1/2 inches. We do a variety of drills which include draw/fire from concealment, strong hand/weak hand, high compressed ready to fully extended isosceles and back, multi-taps, multi-targets, and reloads. There are others, as well.

The distances for these drills ranges from 12 to 15 feet. The 40 to 45 foot practice is generally for shots on target with the 9 inch plate. They are not timed nor do we have the target move. Just shots on target.

I am most interested in what I call practical defensive drills and that's what we do most of the time. The 7 inch plate is ideal for these. Just imagine a seven inch plate on one's chest. Any shots into that area, and in particular the center 4 1/2 inch area, are going to be significant.

Oh, we also do what's called the 555 drill. Five shots in five seconds at five yards. Certainly not hard but you do it from a concealed draw so you lose a second pulling the gun and getting on target. We also do a one second drill. Your target flips to face and holds for one second and you have to extend from a high compressed ready position to full extension, fire a round, then back to where you started. Once you can do this well, move to two shots in one second. Our draw/fire drills have a two second face time and you have to fire two shots after the draw. Then the target goes to edge for two seconds and you have to do a reload from a mag holder. It goes to face again and you send two more shots to the target from the new magazine.

I know I got a bit verbose with all of this but my point was to show how you can vary things up a bit to not only make it more interesting but most important, to test your ability to respond effectively to a dangerous threat.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Depends what your objective is... are you training for Combat Accuracy (street survival) or are you Bullseye shooting (trying for small groups)? 

For combat accuracy shooting, a plain piece of printer paper on a cardboard backer will work, or the cardboard silhouette targets Steve mentioned. No need for fancy targets for this type of training, paper plates work great as well.

There is a big difference between the two styles of shooting... one emphasizes quick target focus shooting under stress conditions and the other is a relaxed, stress-free fundamental builder. 

I can go more in depth with more information once we establish what your goal or objective of the training is. You should practice drills that support your goal.

A solid foundation of the fundamentals should be established before moving on to more advanced training techniques.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Spike12 said:


> Ah, the target size can be whatever you want. But I think you're asking what size should the piece of paper be?


Yes and I think I got my answers. At the range today I seen one of the instructors and he seen me cussing. At 15 feet my grouping was low and left, but tight. He looked at my gun and noticed my rear sight was slightly off centered. Fixed that and was shooting low about 3-inches at 15 feet which I quickly adjusted and aimed higher. No big deal. I asked him what size target, he reached in his pocket and pulled out a pad of Sticky Notes. Stick them on the cardboard is all he said and walked away.

So now I got two targets to practice with: Paper Plates and Sticky Notes. FWIW I just want to hit center mass at distance one might encounter at home or in defensive situations outside the home like a C-Store or stop an aggressor. Thin gis I am real accurate with my 357 6-inch magnum revolver.


----------

